# hunting on guzzlers



## hunter11 (Sep 7, 2011)

I want to know is that legal to hide and waiting on a guzzler for hunting upland game or big game while the animal is drinking the water? because i sow a recommend in hunting guide somewhere to find guzzlers to have easy hunt.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is perfectly legal. But you may have a long wait depending on what you are hunting.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

From the Utah Upland game guide book:

If you’re near a guzzler or other water source, you should:
•Avoid driving, so you protect the area’s vegetation
•Watch wildlife from a distance and don’t interrupt their patterns or routine use of the area
•Camp at a distance

Guzzlers and other water sources are vital resources for Utah wildlife, but animals won’t visit
them if you disrupt the area or destroy vegetation.


Stay away from guzzlers, your presents is not welcome or needed by those that live there.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it's a bit unethical to hunt near guzzlers. Guzzlers are placed in locations where rainfall is scarce. They provide the extra drinking water needed to sustain wildlife populations in areas where those animals might, otherwise, not be able to survive. Doing anything that might cause animals to avoid the location just to bag a whatever, seems a bit shortsighted.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree with Petersen and BP. You shouldn't do it.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Huntin guzzlers iz ahsum cuz u ain't gotta hike, u don't need no dog sozen you aint's gotsta trainem, en you kin ground-pound the entire flock with a single shot, saving yur ammo for signs en old TVs that you can jes leve in the desert when yur dun shootin 'em up. No huntin reqired!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

So what about hunting at a spring? Has anyone ever built a blind and hunted antelope at a spring? Is there any real difference?


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Is there any real difference?


I think there are grey areas where common sense and personal judgment have to kick in. To answer your question directly, if it's about the only spring within 25 miles, and if the pronghorns in that vicinity are depending on that spring as their only source of water, yeah, I'd say it's close to being the same thing. On the other hand, if there are several springs and a stream or two flowing out of them and other water is available here and there, it probably isn't much of an issue.

Guzzlers are constructed in those locations where there's an absence of water. These small artificial watering holes enable populations of wildlife to live where it might otherwise not be possible. Guzzlers aren't typically placed in areas where there are other sources of water, so for me personally, a guzzler is an automatic no-hunting zone. A spring on the other hand, is more in the category of "it depends." Even then, hanging out at a desert spring waiting for thirsty animals to show up doesn't strike me as all that sporting.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Gumbo said:


> Huntin guzzlers iz ahsum cuz u ain't gotta hike, u don't need no dog sozen you aint's gotsta trainem, en you kin ground-pound the entire flock with a single shot, saving yur ammo for signs en old TVs that you can jes leve in the desert when yur dun shootin 'em up. No huntin reqired!


yup


----------

